# windows 8 laptop will not boot up



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Two days ago it ( Samsung laptop with windows 8 ) froze up with a bunch of pages open. I waited and it did not change so I pushed the power button for about a minute and its never worked since. When you try to boot up a screen appears that says " Preparing automatic repair " then a cirlcle spinning then black screen . I need help please !!!! I have no special boot disc that I can recall . It looks like I can get in to the bios by pushing f2 and something else when I push f10.
Thank you for your time.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You can download the Windows 8.1 setup disk image iso file from here: https://www.microsoft.com/en-ca/software-download/windows8ISO Of course you need a working PC to do so. Then right click on the iso file and choose 'Burn disk image'.

Now you can boot the DVD and on the second screen choose Repair.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ok I did burn a disk from that link . Now I am not sure about the rest of your instructions or what to do next .
What do you mean second screen ? Do I just turn on the laptop and stick the dvd in and then what ?

Thank you .


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Stick in the DVD, turn on the machine. There might be a key you need to press to make it boot from the DVD drive instead of the hard drive. On my PC, it says something about BBS Popup. ( whatever 'BBS' stands for I don't know ) but when I press that key, it pops up a list of drives and allow me to choose which one to boot from.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ok I will do this next. Will this cause me to lose my data ? And if not and it boots up to what was there before I had the problem then what is my next imperative step ??

Thank you .


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Upon booting up the DVD / USB memory stick, it will ask you what keyboard you have ( US / UK / Arabic ..... ) Then on the second screen, on the lower left side there will be a Repair option. Just Read what the Entire Screen Says. Repair generally does not cause you to lose data - it is repairing the Windows components, but as always, you want to have backup of your data. Do it once per week, or you will cry someday.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Well I am crying , nothing is backed up. So anyway after all that and disc burning , and putting the dvd in the drive I remembered the disc drive hasnt been working : ( so it spun and stopped. I found a thumb drive , cleared it and attempted to put the software on there but it said not enough space. ((


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Not the end of world yet. A USB memory stick with 64GB of space now only costs $7 at newegg.com


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

I just ordered one on Amazon prime hope to get it asap.
If I do get it to boot , does it fix the booting problems ? If I do get it working whats the first thing to do ?

Thank you .


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

The Repair option on the setup DVD fixes problems with many scenarios. It's black magic understood by MS only. After booting with USB setup, answer the keyboard question, press Next and on the second screen you will see the Repair option.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ok. Now just waiting for the flashdrive I purchased .
Thankyou .


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ok. So I got the flashdrive that has plenty of space and just tired again and it says not enough space. The download says its about 4 gigs or so and the flashdrive is a 128. What is going on ??


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Could be that it is 128 Megabyte NOT 128 Gigabytes?


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

I just bought this Sandisk 128 gig flashdrive from Amazon got it today , so I don't think so.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

What software says 'not enough space' ? How are you transferring the Iso file to the Usb stick ?


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

From my downloads . Copy and paste to flashdrive.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Copy and Paste won't work, you need to use something like Rufus to make the Usb stick :- https://kb.iu.edu/d/bciz#rufus


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Darn I responded hours ago , it didn't post , ugh. 
I went to my downloads to copy and paste to flash drive usb stick b ut said it was too large,uuuugh.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Something is wrong with how these messages are being sent.

What do you mean I can not copy and paste that was never mentioned in the instructions ?


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ok I see the Rufus site. I am not sure how to proceed. Do I download the Rufus onto the memory stick and then what ?

Thank you .


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Simply copying the Iso file onto the Usb stick won't work, I think the instructions were mostly about using a DVD.

Use this link to download Rufus portable, then just run the Rufus.exe file (double-click it) :- https://github.com/pbatard/rufus/releases/download/v3.5/rufus-3.5p.exe

Then follow the instructions at my previous link :- https://kb.iu.edu/d/bciz#rufus


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Let me know if I understand this correctly. Download Rufus , open it and then inside that I follow instructions with the memory stick in usb port already and then it will copy the iso bootup to the stick . After that I remove it and take it the laptop that has the problem ?
Thank you .


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Yes that's correct.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

I did it and now it offers 2 choices which not sure how to proceed . 1 says start the other says close . What do I do next to pull the stick and put it in the problem laptop ?
Thank you .


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

> *Use Rufus to write an .iso file*
> 
> Download Rufus . Rufus is a standalone program and does not require installation.
> Open the Rufus program from where you downloaded it to run it.
> ...


As shown above (taken from my link https://kb.iu.edu/d/bciz#rufus) if you have followed the first 9 steps you should click on 'Start' as stated in step 10.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ok . Got it on the stick now hopefully . Next should I stick it in the problem computer before turning it on or after ?
Thank you .


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Put the stick in before turning the computer on.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Do I disable secure boot or keep enabled ?
Thank you.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I think you should disable secure boot, but try both ways if one doesn't work.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ok. So a screen popped up and says Windows 8 or windows set up . Asks language and keyboard set up . I just wanted to make sure this does Not erase everything before proceeding ???
Thank you !!!!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Click on Startup Repair at bottom left then follow Method 2 here, from the 2nd screenshot (ignore the Bios stuff).


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

I clicked next and I do see what you are referring to " Repair your computer " though I need to know with out a doubt this will NOT erase my data. If so then I need to go about another way of saving it all .
Thank you kindly.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It won't erase your data. I forgot to post a link in my last post, follow the steps in Method 2 here from the screenshot you see now :- https://appuals.com/how-to-perform-startup-repair-in-windows-88-1-and-10/


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Cool , it looks like its actually doing something !!! *fingers crossed *. It now says repairing Disk , this might take over an hour to complete .


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Good start at least, fingers crossed here too.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ugh , I spoke to soon says cant repair click advanced options


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

What is re-imagining computer ? Should I try that ?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I think that only works if you have already made a System Image from inside Windows.

Do you see a System Restore option ? If you do try that and restore to a time before the problem started.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

yes I see a system restore option , but my system restore was not set up .


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, try the method here to backup your data files onto the Usb stick :- https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...t/862c143f-9239-4e63-8968-635e8ba9efd6?auth=1

Then you can do a clean install of Windows 8.1 - if you have any payed for software make sure you have or can get any registration keys they need.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

I tried the windows refresh option but it says "The drive where windows is installed is locked. Unlock the drive and start again "


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try Fix #3 here :- https://neosmart.net/wiki/the-drive-where-windows-is-installed-is-locked/

If Fix #3 fails try Fix #4 and if that fails try Fix #5 then if that fails Fix #6 (actually called Fix #5 again !)


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ok . I need to take a break before I freak  . And i do not have any paid software that I recall but lots of specialized settings on stuff.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, take a break. When you're ready try making backups first. Then try Fix #3 and onwards at that link.

If nothing fixes it you can do a clean install of windows but hopefully it won't come to that.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi there . 
A few questions . 1.) On fix 3 it says to use " original installation media " . Is that the thing I download to fix start up that didn't work or something else. which I do not have ? 2.) It says if I dont have that go back to fix #1 and download Fix #1: Use Easy Recovery Essentials which appears what I will do next . Do I need to use Rufus with this one ? Is this similar to the disk imagine file I did with Rufus but with an extra ?
Then i just saw your last message which I did not see earlier , you said to back up my stuff first I think ? I guess that is the safe way to go even though its more to do , but i agree its for the best. How do I go about and Im not sure if that 128 gig flashdrive is enough , I would probably have to use something else.
Thank you for your continued help . I had problems ( black screen after rebooting ) this morning with this computer Im using to write Everything was going unusually slow so i decided to close everything , do a defrag , CC cleaner etc. After that it takes a long time to get everything in order on this one , an hour or so. I was ready to jump off the nearest bridge if it didnt turn on.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Yes it's the Usb stick you made.
Ignore Easy Recovery Essentials, you have to buy it.
Making backups is wise but it's up to you. Use this link for how to make them from my post #40 :-
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...t/862c143f-9239-4e63-8968-635e8ba9efd6?auth=1


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

I started the chkdsk yesterday. Its still going when i woke up . It appears it has a long way to go at 4% and receiving messages that say file record segment along with a number is unreadable .


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Now it says something strange , it says its DELETING CORRUPT ATTRIBUTE RECORD (S) . 
Not sure what that is .
Ugh .


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

How is Chkdsk doing, finished yet ?


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Its at about 11 % after 24 hours.

I was reading on a site where a similar situation a guy had hundreds of errors but at the end he said it booted right up.
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/fo...disk-errors-is-this-the-beginning-of-the-end/


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Now still only at 15 % , very slow.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Do you want to wait and see if it completes ? I think it's worth waiting if you can stand the suspense !


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Lol. Yes of course, not gonna stop it now  Its at 18 %.

Thank you for following up.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, let me know if/when it finishes.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

The speed it is taking, is that normal ? I dont know if normal is the correct word .
Ahh I see your handle as a footballer , here in the US I played or many years from age 6 to 20s competitively . Love the game , need to pick it up again .


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It is very slow but as you said you might as well continue with it. What % is it at now ?

I'm a Liverpool FC fan, never really played football in earnest, except for kick-abouts years ago up to my late teens.

I just want them to win the Premiership, came very close last season (2nd one point behind Man City) and won the European Champions League for the 6th time which was great but for me the Premiership is the 'big' one. It'd been 29 years since we won the league, in 1989/90, the name was changed to Premiership in 1992 so we have never won it under that name (yet).

LFC are in the USA now on a pre-season tour.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Oh. Oh cool. Lately i enjoy watching the tourdefrance . It intrests me as i am a cyclist but the pure beauty there in the mountains is awesome. 
On another note , i dont known if i jarred it last night or it happened on its own, please see photo if i can send it. Im thinking of restarting and setting it in an area that wont possibly be jarred. What do you think ? Thank you.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I think you should try to make backups first, see here for how :- https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...t/862c143f-9239-4e63-8968-635e8ba9efd6?auth=1

You can scroll down to where it's in command prompt and start there since you are already in command prompt.

If it's not already connected plug in the Usb stick so you can copy files onto it. You will have to plug it in and start from the beginning of that link if it can't 'see' the Usb stick.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Hello.
So the usb stick was in and still in and that error was there all day as you saw in the photo. I got back sitting in front of it a little while ago and all of a sudden it blinked and went to the Samsung logo and now is back at windows set up, where it asks you to put the language , keyboard etc.
If I should try and use that stick for backing up , will it errase the neccessary stuff on there needed for these trys to fix the computer ? And if it starts backing up what if it runs out of space (gigs) ?

Thank you .


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Using the backup method in my previous post will not affect using the Usb stick to install Windows, it just copies the files you select onto it so give that a try.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ok .What if it runs out of back up space ?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It's not the same procedure as before, you will just be copying files not the whole thing so it should have plenty of space on the Usb stick.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Hello.

Im still working on this , I am trying fix # 5 . Im confused on what # 8 means ( 
*Fix #5: Set the correct partition*
If Fix #4: bootrec didn't fixed the "The drive where Windows is installed is locked" error by replacing the boot loader of your Windows 8, you may need to set the correct partition first and then run bootrec again.

To do so, follow these steps:


Boot from the install media as explained in Fix #4: bootrec until you reach Command Prompt
If you don't have the original disc, go to Fix #1: Use Easy Recovery Essentials

When Command Prompt appears, type this command:
diskpart
Press Enter
Then type:
sel disk 0
Press Enter
Then type:
list vol
Press Enter
Check the volume listed by Command Prompt with *FAT32* at the *Fs* column. Once you identified the volume, type this command:
sel vol 2
Replace 2 with the volume's number.

Press Enter )

I will forward a screen shot .


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Step #8 means look for Fat32 under the Fs column then on the same line note what the Volume number is on the left, say it's number is N, then type in 'set vol N' without the quotes and then do step #9 press Enter.

I'm confused though, I thought you wanted to make backups first, if you haven't why are you doing the above now ?


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

So that FAt32 partition says volume 6 to the far left as in the picture I forwarded. So I should type the number six in to replace the number 2 ? It says sel vol not set , im guessing that what you wrote was a typo. 

So initially you suggested to go through all these steps which I did not yet and on this one. It literally hurts my brain to do this stuff ,lol , its taking me a while I know . Should I continue this or just try to back everything up ? I had half a terabite drive and I dont think the memory stick will hold everything .
Im just so messed up over this , its my way I guess of avoiding stress , sorry.
Thank you .


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Your picture didn't show up. You can send it this way :- https://forums.techguy.org/help/screenshot/

Yes set was a typo, should have been sel.

Send the screenshot first so I can make sure I advise you correctly.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

managed said:


> Your picture didn't show up. You can send it this way :- https://forums.techguy.org/help/screenshot/
> 
> Yes set was a typo, should have been sel.
> 
> Send the screenshot first so I can make sure I advise you correctly.


 Oh whoops , it is not a screen shot , as there is no way of doing that , it is a photo I took with my phone of that screen . Strange , the photo I took shows sometimes on here and not others. I will try post again here because the link you sent was only info on how to take a screen shot which I already knew how to do but can not do with this situation . If you have another suggestion on how to get a picture to you please advise.

Thank you .


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Please let me know if the photo shows.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Im thinking if this does not erase any of my data then I should finish this strategy to see if it fixes. Just waiting for your response if i am doing it correctly . 
Thank you.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Sorry about the screenshot confusion. Of course it's a photo and I can see your latest one in post #68.

Leave the locked drive stuff for now and concentrate on backing up your data. What is the data you want to keep ? Can you get by without it ? Just asking, don't freak out !

If you can't get by without it follow this guide :- https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...t/862c143f-9239-4e63-8968-635e8ba9efd6?auth=1

Let me know how you get on with that, any questions just ask.
I will be back around 7pm Uk time.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Yes my data is very important. Years of photos and phones back ups , etc. Then I have special chart software, etc.
I dont think I can back up without the proper capacity storage thumb drive, but i will read what you sent . Can I finish this what I am trying or bad idea ??

Thank you kindly.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, carry on trying to unlock the drive but don't start anything else after that.

The issue is if you do any sort of Windows restore it could overwrite the data.

Let me know when you finish the unlocking stuff, even if it doesn't work we can try to backup your data then.

EDIT : You will probably have to re-install that 'special chart software', it's not possible to recover a program unless it's a single .exe file and you had that file stored on the hard drive somewhere.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Im confused with line #10.

10.)

You need to assign a new letter to this partition. The letter must be unique, e.g. it can't be c::
assign letter x:
Replace x: from the command above with a unique letter for this partition.

Press Enter
Wait for the confirm

After I clicked enter I got this , (see photo Im about to send ) , I do not see a command there.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Here is photo .


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Type the line below then continue with step 11 :-

assign letter x:


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

OK did that, but got this (please see photo) .


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Use the letter Z instead.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

I seemingly did it correctly, did I goof somehow?. Ugh, It all looked good and then pulled the memory stick as the instructions said and it said to restart the computer. So the only way I know of to that is to push the start button down for about 30 seconds and press again . Well after that it did the same exact thing its been doing all along , says "auto repair " or whatever and then nothing . 
Here is a photo of what was done before turning it off and on .


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You have to get back to the situation in your last picture.

So do Fix #5 again, using sel vol 6 and assign letter z: like before, but skip Steps 17 to 20 and continue with Step 21 which didn't work before because the spacing was wrong.
It should look like the line below where I have used underscore _ instead of a space, so type a space instead of an underscore 6 times :-

bcdboot_c:\Windows_/l_en-us_/s_z:_/f_ALL

Then continue from Step 22 to the end.
You will have to use the start button to switch the computer off then on again.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ok I am attempting it now .

Also there is 7 underscores in your example .


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Oh my gosh , is after the word Windows is that the letter L or a number 1 ???
Ugh.

Thank you .


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You're right there are 7, so I must have under-scored the underscores. 

It's a lower case letter L


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ok I forgive you . 
So I just attempted again and waiting now it seems 
Here is what showed on screen before turning off and on.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

been sitting for a bit nothing appears to be happening ,ugh


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

a70123 said:


> Ok I forgive you .
> So I just attempted again and waiting now it seems
> Here is what showed on screen before turning off and on.


What do you mean by 'before turning off and on' ?

Did you set the drive to z: ? If not please do so.

Send a picture of the line you type in please, _before_ you press Enter


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

I did the above sequence as explained starting at Step 21. and then used the start button to turn off and on .
I sent a picture on what it showed before turning off and on , did it come through ?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok t


a70123 said:


> I did the above sequence as explained starting at Step 21. and then used the start button to turn off and on .
> I sent a picture on what it showed before turning off and on , did it come through ?


Ok that's fine.

Yes I see the picture, please do as I asked in my previous post now, that is make sure you used Z for the drive letter in Step 10 then post a pic of the line you type in at Step 21 before pressing Enter.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ok I will before I click enter. I did put the letter z in the place of where the x was .


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Did you do
assign letter z:
at step 10 ? From your reply I'm unsure if you only used z at Step 21.

Send the pic when ready.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Strange this time when I stuck the thumb drive stick back in and got to the area to write it just showed the top 2 lines here ( pic included ) and I just wrote diskpart and clicked enter.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

That's normal, you should now do Step 4 and so on (here :- https://neosmart.net/wiki/the-drive...ed-is-locked/#Fix_5_Set_the_correct_partition)


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ohhhh, huh I thought I was to start at step 21. Ok so now start at step 4 ?

Thank you I still have that instruction site tab open.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Yes you have to do all the steps, so if you are still at the stage in your latest picture start from Step 4.

Don't forget to change the letter to Z in Step 10 and to use Z in Step 15

When you have typed in the line at Step 21 STOP and post a picture showing the line you just typed in please (don't press Enter)


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Sorry I seem like such a idiot here. I just finished #9 and this is screen (pic included) I don't seem to understand what to type on this next line


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

type
assign letter z:
continue at Step 11


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ok. I definitely missed that part before.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ok here is photo.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

That looks fine, so press Enter now and hopefully it will work.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

I mean to say that is a picture at line 21 and I stopped until next advice .
Thank you .


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

That looks fine, so press Enter now and hopefully it will work, let me know.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Oh it looks like you answered before my last reply , hmmm.
Ok I will give it a go .


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

just is at a black screen after starting it , it did the regular screen that said something like Auto fix is starting but the little LED little is blinking alot.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Which little Led ? Where is it ? Is it still blinking ?


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

There is one LED of 4 on front that shows I guess activity , no it stopped.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I have to log out now, we can continue later.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ok.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, I'm back !

It may have fixed the 'locked drive' problem.

You can try the 'Windows refresh' option again, use the one that will keep your data, if that's not there you will lose your data if you do it !


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ok I will look and try, it is the last fix on the list .
Hey I was watching a video of London in 4K video on youtube , I was wondering why or how is there palm trees lined up which looks like some kind of river walk ? Isnt it to cold for that ?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If it doesn't work now is the time to backup your files like this :- https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...t/862c143f-9239-4e63-8968-635e8ba9efd6?auth=1

Post the youtube link please and I'll have a look, they may be fake palm trees or a hardy type, I'm no expert on trees though.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

You can see in the first 15 seconds.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Well those trees look real enough, perhaps they are only there in the summer.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

It says it is locked :-(

What do yo think of this thing they advertise here Use Easy Recovery Essentials ?
Could this thing work ?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I've never tried it so I don't know if it will work or not.

I _really really _think you should try to backup your files now :- https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...t/862c143f-9239-4e63-8968-635e8ba9efd6?auth=1


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

ok. So can I use the thumb drive to get to the command prompt like I have and then remove it to put in a larger storage drive ?


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

This looks interesting and its free , could it help bring my windows back ?

https://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Back-Up-and-Recovery/Paragon-Rescue-Kit-Express.shtml

I will do the backing up first though.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

What looks interesting ?

I suggest you try the method at the link, if the Usb stick seems too small do you have another Usb drive ? I think you have to leave the stick connected.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

I forgot to add the link and then I re edited it and put it up there

it was https://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Back-Up-and-Recovery/Paragon-Rescue-Kit-Express.shtml
It is free and says it can fix this problem.

And then , so if I have to keep it in and there isnt enough space on it to hold the laptop contents , it wouldn't be a good choice ??
And then if so , I need to purchase a super large memory stick and do that whole process again to get that boot up on new stick ?

Thank you kindly.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi . Are you still out there ? Hope you are ok .


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Please try the backup method here first :- https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...t/862c143f-9239-4e63-8968-635e8ba9efd6?auth=1

I need to know if that works for you before you try anything else.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ok trying now and here are the choices it's giving ( photo included) . It looks different then what see on the website Which do I choose.?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Click the down arrow to the right of 'sources' and navigate to the folder/files you want to copy, then follow the instructions for 'pictures' at the link but using the folder/file you want to keep > Send to > 'Usb stick'


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Actually got to C drive but now not sure what next ? Picture Included.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Keep looking for the folders/files you want to backup. Where is the data you want to keep ? Documents ?


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

This is what I see when I click C drive there is send to or second window open for documents or photos


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

The drive letters are different, try D, E etc until you find one with a windows folder.

Where is the Data that you want to backup, what folder ? If unsure what sort of Data is it, documents, pictures or what ?


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Gosh everything I hope . Photos , documents, videos , downloads , exe software .
A ton of music etc.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Windows folder ? I do not see any "Windows Folder "
And there is no sent to flash drive.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

I got to open THIS PC and there are folders. I hope that is good !
Now it only gives one option to send to IR5_CCSA_X6 (D 
Is that the thumb drive ?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Did you try changing from C drive to D, E etc ? If not change to D then look for a windows folder by clicking the down arrow and scrolling down the list, if not there try E and so on til you find windows folder.
When you find the drive with windows folder you need to open Users/yourUserName/ and copy the Pictures etc folders onto the Usb stick by right-clicking > Send to > Usb drive letter

What's on D ? Does it look like it's the thumb drive ?


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Had to leave for work,. I'll check when I get back.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, when you get back I may be offline until around 7PM UK time tomorrow.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

What do you make of this . ( photo )


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

I did not click send yet because I did not seem to get here from a C or D or E drive just this that says This PC . In top bar.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Click on send, I think it will copy the Pictures folder to the Usb stick.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi. OK. 
I just don't want to erase everything by accident.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It will just copy, you won't lose anything.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Everything I try, it says an unexpected error


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Right-click the down arrow and go to the correct drive letter for the hard drive (with windows folder) then go to Users > YourUserName then right-click on the Music folder > Send to the Usb stick, see if that works.

If it doesn't go into the Music folder and see if you can copy a single file.

How large is the Music folder ? (right-click > Properties).


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

The laptop I purchased to transfer the files to is a piece of junk so I had to return it .
Im trying again , though everything is grayed out after i get to Local disk C.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

This is what i get when i click the down arrow.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

This is what i get on C drive (photo


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

At the bottom, click the down arrow to the left of the OPEN button and select All Files.
Then go back to This PC and look in Pictures, Documents etc - do you see files now ?


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Its strange . When i click things sometimes it shows different outcomes. I was about to send you first pic of what drop down was a bunch of jibberish (picture). But thrn i went back to THIS PC and now this shows (picture ).


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

A couple of things I just realized.

1. Apparently there is not enough space on thumb drive for even just pictures.
2. I did not ever use my user name , that part must of gone over my head , I just typed notepad exe nothing else in the line.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

So in this photo it shows I am apparently a few gigs short to transfer thr data.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try sending a single picture file to the Usb stick E:


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Did the single file copy ok ?

It's not showing you need more space for the copy it's showing the capacity of the Usb stick and how much free space is on it, in other words 119-115=4GB is being used.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Oh, hmmm. 
How do i copy just 1 ? I don't see any option for that .


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

At the top get 'Pictures' next to Lookin: as in your pic :- https://forums.techguy.org/attachments/20190826_130205-jpg.271479/

It's just to test if it will send a single file so right-click
hwcompat.txt > Send to > D:
let me know if that worked (I was wrong before I said to E: should be D: )


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ok . Just got home .will try.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

So i just did this, clicked send to (,photo ). Now what , check to see if something copied ? What is hwcompat,, is that a photo ?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

In your picture click on IR5_CCSA_X6 (D to send the file.

Get the Usb D drive into the top 'Look in:' area and see if that hwcompat file is on it, I don't know what the file is but it's text, as shown under the Type column in the pic. It's just a test.

If it works go back to Pictures and scroll down and see if there are any pictures there, it should say 'image' under Type. See if you can copy a picture onto D.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ok.

hwcompat is there it says date 8/22 2013.

Im unclear on next step. What should now be in the Look in : box ? (photo)


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You need to get whatever folder contains the files you want to copy into Look in:

Use the down arrow to the right of Look in: to get to This PC then select Pictures, Documents etc and use the scroll bar on the right of the list of files and folders to see more files.

So try Pictures, Documents etc
You will have to copy one file/folder at a time I think.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Here I opened the box up and here is This PC there, clicked pictures and send to that (D) drive and get the same as before . (picture)


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Don't try to send the Pictures folder, double-click it to get it next to Look in: then look for actual picture files below that.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

I left double clicked, this photo is 10 minutes later .


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Right-click on Pictures > Open
If that doesn't get Pictures next to Look in:
Use the down arrow and select Pictures

You need to get to this again :-


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Not sure how this happened but what is next step


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Click on Cancel
Click on File > Open
Click on down arrow near the top to the right of 'Look in:'
Click on Pictures
Click on hwcompat

Use down arrow to scroll down to a picture file you want to keep
Right-Click on that picture file
Hover over 'Send to' then click on D:

Repeat from Step 6. for each picture you want to keep
Repeat from Step 3. but Click on Documents in 4.
Repeat from Step 3. for any other files you want to keep
Done.


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

I clicked cancel, clicked file and open and same thing appears . (picture)


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Click on 'Don't Save' then type notepad.exe again and press Enter then start at Step 2. in my previous post


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

When I left double clicked nothing happens, when i right click this happens (photo)


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

There is no list of pictures which would be like a thousand . Same with Mp3 files hundreds and some dozens of videos.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Seems I missed some steps out.

At the bottom click down arrow to right of Files of type and select All files

Click on the down arrow to the right of Look in:
Click on the drive with Windows on (E: I think, if not try F: G: etc)
Click on Users
Click on _Your_ username
Click on Pictures

The pictures should be there now, click on one and send to D:
Check that it copied to D ok


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

Here are photos of E., F no G .
I do not see users. My user name on there is Jigsaw .


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try C


----------



## a70123 (Jul 12, 2019)

There is a long list in C but nothing that says Users.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You will have to look around for the Pictures, they should be in a Pictures folder somewhere, unless you put them somewhere else of course. Remember to change the Files of type to All Files first.

If you can't find them I think we should try a different approach by putting the hard drive into a Usb caddie or connecting it with a Usb cable, then you can use Windows/File Explorer to look for the files you want to keep. Let me know if you want to try that please.


----------

